# Connecting shop built router table to table saw



## jimmyjj (Nov 20, 2011)

Any suggestions on how to do this? 
I have figured out the connection for the router table end which butts up against the TS. However, it obviously needs more lateral support, and this is where i am having trouble. I am putting the router table on the left side of the TS (the attached photo is the back side of the TS).

As you can see in the photo, the existing TS rail is shorter than the existing TS extension, and would only cover the router table sides by about 6 inches. I don't think 6 inches is enough to withstand the eventual torque or shoves that the unit will get- or is it? (I will have end support legs, but wasn't planning on building an entire router table cabinet right away.)

One of my thoughts was to extend the 2"x2" railing by another 14" or so. Since i'm not a welder, i was going to butt a new piece of 2"x2"x14" angle iron / rail to the existing, and bridge the two pieces with a flat piece of iron about 12" long with epoxy. This would have about 6" x 2" of overlap and make a strong epoxy bond. One of the downsides is that HD angle iron is only 1/8 or 3/16 thick and my rail is 1/4 thick, so i would have to layer it up a bit.

After drilling holes in metal, epoxy and everything else, its getting to be a pain, so I thought i would ask for alternatives. The aftermarket rail extensions seemed a little pricey no?










many thanks


----------



## oluf (Jan 29, 2010)

You could remove the 2"X2" rail from the back (and front if there is one) of the saw and take them to a welding or fabricating shop and have them weld on 14" extensions. They can grind the welds smoth and level and they will not show. When you replace the rails drill holes in the rail extension and the table extension and put in a bolt ro reinforce everything.


----------

